# 2013 Fridge Winter Vent Covers.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a quick query to anyone who has the 2013 models. 

Did your van come with the winter vent covers for the fridge ? Seems peculiar to me they would supply them without baring in mind its a all year round vehicle. I've spoken to Autotrail and they said it depends on what year it is to whether they supply or not. So just curious to whether yours has them or you had to pay for them . 

Regards .


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a 2013 Dakota (built in March 2013 and delivered in April) and that was supplied with covers as standard,

Phil


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We had covers with ours, bought November 2012. 

PS. They rattle like heck, must do something about that.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I telephoned Dometic to order another shelf and ask about the covers. It seems they are always getting complaints about covers and shelves, apparently it down to the van builders, ours is a new Exsis, as to what you get --- seems a bit cheapskate to me..

Wobby


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a 2013 Scout delivered in December 2012 with covers supplied


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheap enough just buy some, a pair (L100 & L200 )with cover is only £60


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

2012 Apache came with fridge covers. I would check back with your dealer.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

2012 Comanche private sale, owner said no covers were supplied, so bought my own.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Charisma said:


> 2012 Apache came with fridge covers. I would check back with your dealer.


I did and they sold me a cover, seems Hymer don't supply them as standard on the new Exsis.. In fairness I have to say I've never used covers as we're alway away when the weathers cold.

Wobby


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

have you actually looked in the back of the fridge (ie taken the vents off and looked)

mine came with a set but when I fitted the fans in the back I found another set.

its where I always stow mine so maybe they just got forgotten about.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, but yes I have had the cover off and unfortunately no they weren't there. 

Wobby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a stupid place to put them, keep yes, but to put them there and not tell the owner, hopefully they didn't impede the airflow.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a stupid place to put them, keep yes, but to put them there and not tell the owner, hopefully they didn't impede the airflow.


How can they?? they lay on the floor below the vent...flat

The air is sucked UP through the vents of the fridge now to the floor

Are you thinking I meant IN the fridge?? I'm talking about the huge space that is at the back of all fridges.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to lay mine flat behind the fridge, not enough space BC, and no I didn't think you meant inside the fridge :roll: :wink:


----------



## 2014Apache (Oct 29, 2013)

2014 Apache 700 built Feb delivered March. Covers supplied.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

2012 Dakota and covers came with it - you need them if you park up your van near a beach like I do


----------

